# Looking for Free To Good Home Hamsters



## robloveslindsay (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi im Rob, Im running an adoption / rescue centre from home, im looking for Hamsters of all breeds and / or cages in Hartlepool.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

If you are running a recue why would you be advertising for hamsters??

I understand taking in hamsters that need homes but to actually ask for some, that seems to defeat the object of rescue to me


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You can't be running a rescue if you're advertising for hamsters like this.

I don't mean to offend but are you sure you're running a rescue and not just wanting free hamsters?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

he wants to eat them


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm guessing he is either looking for snake food or getting them for free and then re-selling ??

Either way I have never known a rescue ASK for animals before ut:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Either way I have never known a rescue ASK for animals before ut:


Me neither.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

robloveslindsay said:


> Hi im Rob, Im running an adoption / rescue centre from home, im looking for Hamsters of all breeds and / or cages in Hartlepool.


I think its more like you are running a hoarding centre from home... or getting them to sell

That is NOT rescuing.

I really cant see a genuine rescue ASKING for animals???? beggars belief.


----------



## Gecko (Oct 19, 2009)

Very strange says he is running a rescue, not heard of rescues asking for animals before but maybe I am wrong lol


----------

